# Resident Visa for family



## life travel (Jul 16, 2009)

Dear Friend,

I am getting a job offer in Dubai. I have two minor children who are being looked after by their paternal aunt and grandmother. 

My employer shall get a Visa for me but I am wondering how I would get Visa for the children's aunt and grandmother to join us in Dubai and for how long I can get Visas for them as they are their caretaker when I am away for work.

Warm Regards

Life Travel


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

life travel said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I am getting a job offer in Dubai. I have two minor children who are being looked after by their paternal aunt and grandmother.
> 
> ...


check out the dnrd website for the regulations applicable for the grandmother. I did a quick search now but couldn't get the link, but i remember reading that you have to get a piece of paper from some consulate/department in the home country that the grandmother is dependent on you (I am assuming she is your mother) and there is noone else to look after her
I am not sure that you can even get a residency visa for the aunt


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

here's the link
Obtain a resident visa for your parents

obviously everything is open to change and interpretation


----------



## life travel (Jul 16, 2009)

*Family resident Visa*

Thanks a lot. It was quite helpful.But after reading thru the article I am not sure what is the probability chances of parents application being accepted.

On the children's aunt side, will it be possible if I have a document that she is a guardian of both the children ? Will that help ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

life travel said:


> Thanks a lot. It was quite helpful.But after reading thru the article I am not sure what is the probability chances of parents application being accepted.
> 
> On the children's aunt side, will it be possible if I have a document that she is a guardian of both the children ? Will that help ?


I have absolutely no idea and I haven't tried. However, one thing I understand is that what is written in the website may be somewhat different from what it would be in practice
So my advice would be to speak to your company PRO and get to know about the procedure and paperwork involved


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

life travel said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I am getting a job offer in Dubai. I have two minor children who are being looked after by their paternal aunt and grandmother.
> 
> ...


no, you can not sponsor aunt for a period more than 3 months in one visit . There must be gap of one month after each visit.

The another option is to sponsor her on caretaker visa, for this check the Indian consulate Dubai website , you will get all the required information.

Best of Luck!


----------



## life travel (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot Sumair.

Cheers !


QUOTE=Sumair;164693]no, you can not sponsor aunt for a period more than 3 months in one visit . There must be gap of one month after each visit.

The another option is to sponsor her on caretaker visa, for this check the Indian consulate Dubai website , you will get all the required information.

Best of Luck![/QUOTE]


----------

